# Mom got caught!



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I was in my room with Shadow, browsing the forum and just relaxing when i heard mom in the kitchen. I tuned it out, its usual for her to grab a drink around this time. Then i hear her talking, and i dont really pay much attention at first because i figured she is on the phone. But the conversation caught my attention.....

"Look at you, what happened? You've become as lazy as the other 2. You've lost your figure, its pathetic. What happened to all that energy of yours?"

There was no way she was talking to a person like that... 

Then it clicked and i had to laugh. I yelled at her from my room "Mom, stop insulting the cats!"

And got back "well its true! He is younger than them and is as big as Mystery now! They're all lazy!"

Mom got caught in the act of talking to Ashes xD she may have been reprimanding him on his lazyness, but she was still talking to him! I am no longer the only one in the house who gets caught talking to the cats, so yay! xD and it sure gave me a laugh ^_^ too bad i was the only one around to catch it lolz. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am smiling with you.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Thats hilarious Britty Bear


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Love your stories BrittyBear! I'm crossing your fingers that it means that your mom is warming up to Ashes at least, and taking some sort of interest in the kitties! She will likely deny it, of course, lol.:wink


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Britty, your Mom will be "assimilated" yet by the cats!!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yup, I think she also secretly loves it that Ashes sleeps with her. I mean, like that means the animal picked YOU, so how can you not LOVE and adore that? Lol. :luv

Your mom loves Ashes and has been for a while then, no doubt there! She's just in a closet cat-lover! Lol.:mrgreen:


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Glad to hear mom is warming up, that is great


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Lolz yes i think so too TabbCatt. Sometimes i will be in the living room watching tv with the kids when i'll hear mom yell "Brittney, help meee!!! He wont leave me alone!" 

I go in there and Ashes will be rubbing on her and walking all over her tablet and she just keeps trying to move it out of the way. I cant help but laugh at that xD because had it been Mystery or Shadow trying to cuddle her she would have pushed them off or scared them away, but she just gets annoyed and asks me to pet Ashes so he will leave her be lolz. She hasnt got to petting him herself yet, but not pushing him away is a huge step xD and letting him sleep on her bed is another lolz anytime the other cats hop up there she scares em off. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

I guess there is some history here with your mom that I am missing - but I find it really sad that your mom hasn't pet little Ashes.  but this story did make me smile.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Catlover Danielle said:


> I guess there is some history here with your mom that I am missing - but I find it really sad that your mom hasn't pet little Ashes.  but this story did make me smile.


Lolz yes, my mom isnt much of an animal lover. She is very choosy over the animals she shows affection for. She has disliked Shadow and Mystery since we got them. Theyve been here 3 years now lolz xD but little Ashes seems to be winning her over slowly even though he has only been here a year ^_^ she is fighting it though xD but i think he is winning

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks like it! I am glad to hear that and especially glad that your mom lets you have your kitties even though she isn't an animal person.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes i'm very glad of that too ^_^ she has never kept us from having pets simply because she dont like them, i'm grateful for that xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL BrittyBear! The first time I caught my mother talking to my first cat, I had a good laugh. She haaated cats and threatened - probably only half-kiddingly - to poison her.  3 years later, she started freezing leftover Thanksgiving turkey to give to Margaux when we came for Christmas - and she labeled the Ziplock "Margaux" to make sure no one else ate it. 

Your mom is on her way there...Ashes is going to convert her!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

That gives me hope Spirite! xD i sure hope Ashes can manage to do what the others could not! She has gotten to where she will grab and hold Ashes whenever someone is at the door so he wont run out  she wont do that with the other 2. Lolz xD and she never stays mad at him long when he annoys her

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

